# [RISOLTO] SSH e NAT (router Netgear DG834G)

## dema

Ciao a tutti,

sto provando a configurare la mia rete casalinga per poter accedere agli host dall'esterno attraverso SSH ma, come potete immaginare, sto incontrando qualche problema con NAT...

Ho configurato il router in oggetto seguendo le istruzioni riportate in http://documentation.netgear.com/dg834g/ita/202-10135-01/DG834G_TMSS_19SEP-06-09.html. In questo modo ho aperto la porta 22 solo che cosi' riesco ad accedere ad uno solo degli host della rete...

L'unica soluzione che mi e' venuta in mente e' utilizzare una porta diversa  per ogni host a cui intendo accedere solo che non mi sembra un soluzione molto elegante... qualcuno ha un'idea in proposito?[profile=][/profile]Last edited by dema on Wed Aug 06, 2008 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Non sono sicuro che sia l'unica, anche se è probabile; di sicuro è la più semplice, io opterei per questa (porte diverse redirezionate a host diversi).

Altrimenti ho appena notato questa pagina, che suggerisce di usare un tunnel, ma non ho provato la soluzione che propone.

----------

## dema

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Altrimenti ho appena notato questa pagina, che suggerisce di usare un tunnel, ma non ho provato la soluzione che propone.

 

visto su ziob***a?  :Smile: 

mi e' venuto in mente che potrei usare una soluzione simile a quella adottata dai sistemisti del mio dipartimento: abilito l'ssh dall'esterno solo verso uno degli host della rete e poi dai li' mi loggo sull'host che mi interessa...

che ne dici?

----------

## randomaze

 *dema wrote:*   

> L'unica soluzione che mi e' venuta in mente e' utilizzare una porta diversa  per ogni host a cui intendo accedere solo che non mi sembra un soluzione molto elegante...

 

Se hai 2 macchine con lo stesso indirizzo IP (perchè questo è l'effetto del router) e vuoi accedere direttamente ad entrambe, non vedo molti modi oltre al cambio porta.

Il concetto di "eleganza" mi sfugge.

 *dema wrote:*   

> mi e' venuto in mente che potrei usare una soluzione simile a quella adottata dai sistemisti del mio dipartimento: abilito l'ssh dall'esterno solo verso uno degli host della rete e poi dai li' mi loggo sull'host che mi interessa...

 

IMHO è la scelta migliore.

----------

## dema

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se hai 2 macchine con lo stesso indirizzo IP (perchè questo è l'effetto del router) e vuoi accedere direttamente ad entrambe, non vedo molti modi oltre al cambio porta.
> 
> Il concetto di "eleganza" mi sfugge.

 

Mi sembrava poco "elegante" solo per il fatto che se uno ha a che fare con una rete con molti host, aprire una porta per ogni host mi sembrava uno spreco e pensavo ci fosse una soluzione alternativa. Ora ho capito che e' questione di che risultato uno vuole ottenere.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO è la scelta migliore.

 

Infatti ho deciso di utilizzare questa  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione!

--

Stefano

----------

## lucapost

arriverà ipv6....    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dema

sapevo che ipv6 aumenta lo spazio degli indirizzi IP ma non che permettesse di risolvere anche problemi di questo tipo. mi spieghi come potrebbe risolverli?

----------

## devilheart

potresti prendere in considerazione l'idea di una vpn

 *dema wrote:*   

> sapevo che ipv6 aumenta lo spazio degli indirizzi IP ma non che permettesse di risolvere anche problemi di questo tipo. mi spieghi come potrebbe risolverli?

 non li risolve. semplicemente ci saranno così tanti indirizzi a disposizione per ogni persone che non serviranno più gli indirizzi privati

----------

## dema

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> potresti prendere in considerazione l'idea di una vpn

 

Non ho mai realizzato una VPN, provero' a leggere qualcosa per vedere se può fare al caso mio. Comunque grazie per il suggerimento.

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> non li risolve. semplicemente ci saranno così tanti indirizzi a disposizione per ogni persone che non serviranno più gli indirizzi privati

 

Ok ho capito.

Grazie mille ancora una volta a tutti per la collaborazione.

----------

## Kernel78

Ho splittato la discussione sul nat perchè mi sembrava stessimo andando troppo OT.

Prosegue qui

----------

